# Interesting Observation of battery consumption using Ni200 vs Titanium



## stevie g (15/1/16)

Has anyone noticed a difference in battery life when running eith ni200 or ti01?. I was on Ti01 for a month then ran out of wire and bought some ni200 which I've been using for a month as well. What I have noticed is that I could get two days of vaping out of the Ti01. Now on the ni200 I barely get through 24 hours before I'm flat.

This is on a dual battery IPV4S.

The batteries are LG turds brought brand new so I've ruled out battery aging.
The only thing I did not do was monitor juice consumption on the different wires, I suspect that when I do that I wil get the answer.

For now I'm curious if anyone else has noticed this battery drain behavior difference between different wires?.


----------



## shaunnadan (15/1/16)

i have found that ni does drain the battery faster than ti and kanthal.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## stevie g (15/1/16)

Thanks @shaunnadan exactly The confirmation I was going for. Any idea why?. My guess is the super low ohm of ni is harder on the batteries.


----------



## shaunnadan (15/1/16)

That coupled with the increased work the chip needs to do to regulate the power output

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

